# Scared and Excited



## puppymom32

So my brother in law wants my hubby and I to adopt his two year old son in Mexico. We live the in the US. So excited and scared plz plz let this work out and not be a major hassle. Going to call a lawyer and find out what all needs to be done to make this happen. DH and I are both super excited.


----------



## wannabmum

:flower: Hi huni, wanted to start by saying massive congrats to you and dh or circumstances are somewhat similar dh & I are adopting my sisters baby due to be born by c section on 26th if you scroll down this board u will see my post our journey. Wishing you all the luck and if u need to talk i'm here

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just wanted to say good luck :flower: :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

wannabmum said:


> :flower: Hi huni, wanted to start by saying massive congrats to you and dh or circumstances are somewhat similar dh & I are adopting my sisters baby due to be born by c section on 26th if you scroll down this board u will see my post our journey. Wishing you all the luck and if u need to talk i'm here
> 
> xxx


Thanks hun will defiently check out your journey. How exciting Congrats.


----------



## LunaBean

Just wanted to wish you luck hun :)


----------



## noshowjo

good luck . please let me know how it all goes . xx


----------

